# Showing bareback and in color?



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

*raises hand* 

I've shown in bareback classes. What are you wondering about? Most of them are eqitation classes, which means they judge on your body position and such, but they do count down for missed leads and breaking gait and other faults like that. Most of the time, it's rail work.

And then you line up in the center, and the judge may ask you questions, or have you back your horse...

It's pretty much like Western Equitation, but without the saddle. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Yea thats pretty much what I was wondering about. Thanks!!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, anytime!


----------

